

CodePath launches free Android/iOS evening bootcamps in SF - jacquesc
http://blog.thecodepath.com/2013/08/19/thinking-bigger-a-free-engineering-school/

======
DanielKehoe
Great mission statement but did I miss it? How will CodePath make money? I
assume it is intended to be a sustainable ongoing organization, right?

~~~
timothy1ee
The idea is that it will ultimately be supported by recruiting budgets. A
current model that already exists is the contingency recruitment model which
is between 15-30% the first year's compensation. In that model, if one student
gets placed, it pays for the entire class.

Future models might be sponsorship, like a mini-conference. Some of our
favorite classes in school had companies bring projects to the class and
groups got to choose which project to work on.

------
mahyarm
There is a good chunk of us down the in south bay that would use something
like this too. Coming up to SF doesn't work for us.

~~~
timothy1ee
Good point, we're just proving a sustainable revenue model first, but plan on
expanding to the south bay, as well as other cities.

------
ConAntonakos
This is awesome. Thank you. Any chance of seeing this in the NY area/East
Coast?

